# Fungus on paph?



## Sebo (Jan 7, 2023)

Hi all,

I went to repot a paph I received about a week and a half ago and noticed this white stringy substance all over the roots? Can anyone give me any insight into what it is and if I should be concerned? Thank you.


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2023)

It appears that there's not much root judging from the leaf span of the plant. I don't have insight into fungus, but
I assume you've cleaned all that stuff off and repotted in a small pot to encourage new root growth.


----------



## Sebo (Jan 8, 2023)

abax said:


> It appears that there's not much root judging from the leaf span of the plant. I don't have insight into fungus, but
> I assume you've cleaned all that stuff off and repotted in a small pot to encourage new root growth.


Yeah, cleaned it up as best I could and fit it into the smellers pot I could. It didn’t have many roots left by the time I was done. I’m really bummed….only just received this one about a week ago.


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2023)

If it was my plant, I'd let the seller know about the lack of roots. You payed for a plant with good roots and that should
have been respected by the vendor.


----------



## Paphman910 (Monday at 1:06 AM)

Did you get it from Orchid Inn? Tag looks familiar. Just ask the vendor to see what he will do for you.


----------



## big923cattleya (Monday at 6:30 AM)

It could have come from Sam's nursery but he has retired and is not in business anymore.
I have seen the same stringy fungus on hundreds of plants over the years. Since fungus feed only on dead and decaying plant material, there is no cause for alarm. I repot all of my Paphiopedilums on a yearly basis now as they respond very well with new growth and new roots. This is possibly as a result of old media breaking down and it needs to be redone. But you are taking care of that right now. I would not be concerned.


----------



## Sebo (Monday at 5:28 PM)

Paphman910 said:


> Did you get it from Orchid Inn? Tag looks familiar. Just ask the vendor to see what he will do for you.


I did receive it from Orchid Inn. I ordered six last week and two of them came looking a bit sketchy. I was tempted to email Sam but I kind of feel bad considering how many paphs he’s sent that have always looked incredible.


----------



## Paphman910 (Today at 12:56 AM)

Sebo said:


> I did receive it from Orchid Inn. I ordered six last week and two of them came looking a bit sketchy. I was tempted to email Sam but I kind of feel bad considering how many paphs he’s sent that have always looked incredible.


You should ask Sam about it and send him the photos and see what he can do! You paid good money for good plants.


----------

